# How do you teach stand??



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I just cannot manage to teach Dylan to stand. He will sit and lie down and stay etc, but just cannot get the hang of stand no matter what I do. Any suggestions? He automatically sits when he sees treats -it's ingrained!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

put him in a sit, hold a tread inrount of his nose and draw it forward, if he doesnt move take the treat back to his nose and repeat. you want him to come after the treat, inorder to do so he must stand up, when he does give him the treat


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Kendal, I'll try that.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm working on this with my D (poodle) I gave up using a lure because it wouldn't work with him. He get's touch and the such so it throw him off on what I wanted. I do use a towards me motion with the treat to signal a stand, but didn't train him using the lure. When I tried it he'd just come forward, then sit again fast. 

I had more luck just letting him sit on seeing the treat, then moving my hand towards his stomach, making him stand up and saying 'stand' and treating him. Once he realized what my hand was going to do (at first I had to stand him up manually) he'd stand before I touched him. Then I was able to say 'stand' and if he didn't after a count of five or so, I'd start moving my hand slowly towards him. He put then together and gets it now what the word and towards me motion with my hand means to stand.

'Lo was able to learn by luring as kendal advised. But if it doesn't work for Dylan try the above.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

We taught Rufus in the same way Kendal did. He would sit and we would have our hands flat in front of his face and pull it forward and said "stand" and he would come towards us, then give him a treat.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady had just learned stand and is an ACE! and our trainer taught us the same way as above.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

We taught Stanley by physically placing him in stand position ourselves. We then repeated the word stand while tickling the little bit of skin that stretches from the top front of his hind legs. He'd stand all due for that!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ohhh I haven't really worked on stand with Flo - I have a new mission to work on


----------

